# Beretta Jaguar 72



## Rice (Oct 24, 2012)

I just inherited a 1959 Beretta 70s. I found a lot of decent information on it but was wanting more. It doesn't match any weight described for the models 70-72 and only has a 8 round clip where the models 73-74 came with a 10 round clip. I was told to run the serial # to see if anything comes up. And there are extra markings etched into it and the 1 magazine, like a personal ID #. Any thoughts would be welcome.


----------



## tired (Oct 3, 2012)

Does your 72 have both barrels. It should have short grips, 8 round mags, cross bolt safety, fixed rear sight and front sight on barrel(s).


----------



## Rice (Oct 24, 2012)

Unfortunatly it didn't have the short barrel with it. Everything else you described is there. I have pictures but haven't been able to get them to post. I will keep trying to post them.


----------

